# New Calls



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK.... I have made the decision that I too should become a member of the call whores club. I am a reformed snow goose guy that has recently been trying the Canada goose thing. I have been, up till now, using the flutes just because of a ease of use thing. I want to get a short reed and I think I will be getting a Heartland call. My question is.....Which would be the best for the first call. The x-out or the delrin. Which is easiest to use and learn with for a beginner, and also which tape or cd is the best to help me learn or should I just try on my own for a while before I try and learn too many things with it. I know that I don't plan on using it in the field until next year, I know that it will take me at least that long before I would want to try it on the real thing. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Get the Stahl video before you try to do anything. I think it will make it much easier to get started. Then blow your call whenever you can.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I have the X-out and a foiles meatgrinder (poly) and like them both, but I usually work the x-out. Can't give an opinion on the delrin.

I learned from foiles "straight meat sounds" cd and it seems to have worked well. I could let you borrow it if you want as I have been clucking with van halen more than mr. foiles lately.

Oh, and welcome to CWA. Contrary to what some might say, there's no shame in being a whore


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea...just some more purchase I'll need to hide from the wife. She did figure out that the bigfoots were multiplying though.      Keep the input coming boys!!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I dont know if you have your mind made up on a Heartland, but if you dont you should check out the Winglock delrin, and the EZ Talker (delrin). It seems you are kind of looking at the same calls I was, $60-$90. I went to scheels in fargo and blew the X-Out. Nice call but for me it took a little more air to operate. I ended up with the Ez Talker, really nice call, havent blown one yet that is that easy to blow and still have it tuned low like I do. I also learned from the Stahl video. Pretty easy to follow along.


----------



## huntnfish (Oct 27, 2003)

I also have a Meatginder and an X-out and really like the sound of the x-out. I started with the meatgrinder and bought the strait meat sounds cd. I have also blown different short reeds such as the eastern shorty and a couple of Zinks. I would suggest that you go to Scheels in Fargo and blow the Heartland calls they have in the case adn see what you think. I blew all the Heartland calls and thought the X-out sounded the best over the Flatliner and the Delrin. If you want to here one blown or want to use the cd, let me know.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

djleye,

Isn't that the funniest thing!!! Those horny little Bigfeet!! Mine seem to always have four to eight offspring every so often!!  It's no wonder the wife can't park in the garage anymore!!! Maybe I should spay and neuter them all!!  Nah, then I would have to ask the wife to buy more, hee hee hee!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I wish I had your guys problem...it seems like I'm missing about a dozen foots. :eyeroll:

I've only tried the flatliner and it's a solid call. I think you can get them now for $100 too which is pretty cheap for an acrylic.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If your looking for a new call try blowing a Greg Keatz Shaman. I have one and I think its an awesome sounding call. 8)


----------



## Canuk (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree PJ, I don't yet own one but am very fond of their sound.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

I will agree with PJ keats shaman--awesome call---His snow goose call(tornado) is among the best also


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

djleye,

I have an extra Heartland Delrin at my place.

Let me know and I can borrow it to ya for practicing.

Chris


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I can get you great tape and if you want I have a Tim Grounds long mag. or super mag you can try if you want. Super Mag is the way to go! I think Jonser would agree with me there! Long Mag is a little different.
Just let me know

Mav....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would love to try them out Chris and Mav. Let me know and we can meet to pick it up, heck I would even buy you guys a beer!! Let me know if you have time this week for a beer. Thanks guys.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell Yeah Mav! Once you go supermag, you'll never again play call tag!!! I've hung a lot of different calls on my lanyard and the supermag is the only one to stand the test of time. It's the one call there's no way I'd ever get rid of.


----------

